# Winter driving Innsbruck to Livigno, Italy



## Lightie (Feb 1, 2011)

Has anyone driven from Innsbruck to Livigno Italy in winter? The Mont la Schera tunnel looks extremely narrow so an alternative winter route would be welcome.

Many thanks
Lightie


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

I have driven there in a car a couple of times. Yes, the Munt La Schera tunnel is narrow - 2.55m wide I believe, and 3.6m high - I would probably worry about getting the motorhome through, but I'm sure loads of others would just go for it. 2.55m will just be the odd very narrow section - most of it is much wider than that.

The only other logical route would be via Bormio. Unfortunately the Stelvio Pass is closed all winter, so you would probably have to head south to Bolzano, and then to Bormio via the Passo Tonale and Ponte di Legno which I believe is kept open - it was certainly open when I drove there to go skiing.

Bormio to Livigno is kept open.

Not sure about the SP29 from Ponte di Legno to Bormio so, if that is closed, you'd have to go down to Tressenda and pick up the SS38, which will be open.


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi lightie

I am thinking off going to livigno on 18th feb skiing. Will watch this thread with intrest.

I will be going la schera tunnel.

Regards Clayton.


----------



## Lightie (Feb 1, 2011)

*Driving to Livigno from Innsbruck*



Morphology said:


> I have driven there in a car a couple of times. Yes, the Munt La Schera tunnel is narrow - 2.55m wide I believe, and 3.6m high - I would probably worry about getting the motorhome through, but I'm sure loads of others would just go for it. 2.55m will just be the odd very narrow section - most of it is much wider than that.
> 
> The only other logical route would be via Bormio. Unfortunately the Stelvio Pass is closed all winter, so you would probably have to head south to Bolzano, and then to Bormio via the Passo Tonale and Ponte di Legno which I believe is kept open - it was certainly open when I drove there to go skiing.
> 
> ...


Dear Morphlogy,

Thank you so much for the detailed response- we will be getting the maps out and having a look at the suggested routes.

Kind Regards

Lightie


----------



## Lightie (Feb 1, 2011)

*Driving to Livigno from Innsbruck*



clayton9 said:


> Hi lightie
> 
> I am thinking off going to livigno on 18th feb skiing. Will watch this thread with intrest.
> 
> ...


Dear Clayton

We are looking at the alternatives suggested by Morphology but also will re-check the total width of our camper inlcyding the mirrorsw before we decide.
Best Wishes
Lightie


----------



## Lydnian (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi. I've driven in both directions in Winter in a large Mercedes van without any problems with the tunnel. The Livigno website cites max dimensions as 3.6m high, 2.5m wide. If you do go for it, be sure to check the opening times as the tunnel is one-way only and alternates throughout the day


----------



## Lightie (Feb 1, 2011)

*Winter driving Innsbruck to Livigno*



Lydnian said:


> Hi. I've driven in both directions in Winter in a large Mercedes van without any problems with the tunnel. The Livigno website cites max dimensions as 3.6m high, 2.5m wide. If you do go for it, be sure to check the opening times as the tunnel is one-way only and alternates throughout the day


 

Many thanks Lydnian.

Best wishes
Lightie


----------

